# "natural" way to get rid of dandelions?



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Our yard has dandelions and I'm looking for a natural way to get rid of them. Any suggestions?


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

I pulled them out by the roots over the course of several weeks. Yes, it was hard work. However, it was more satisfying being on my hands and knees knowing that I wasn't exposing myself to lawn chemicals. I do recommend a garden tool to facilitate.


----------



## laketahoemama (Aug 29, 2006)

:


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Vinegar. It'll kill the grass around it tho, so be careful where you pour it. You can use it straight, but it also works watered down too.

I agree with the previous poster - if there have been no chemicals used on your lawn, pull them up and eat them for dinner!


----------



## Geofizz (Sep 25, 2003)

I pay my 5 year old a penny per dandelion root.


----------



## sunny*pa*mom (Mar 28, 2008)

We use a weed hound. It is by far my most useful gardening tool. You put it over the dandelion, step on the pedal, pull up and it is ripped out by the root. No mess, super easy. All of our neighbors borrow it now (except the guy next door who prefers Roundup







).


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunny*pa*mom* 
We use a weed hound. It is by far my most useful gardening tool. You put it over the dandelion, step on the pedal, pull up and it is ripped out by the root. No mess, super easy. All of our neighbors borrow it now (except the guy next door who prefers Roundup







).

That thing is awesome...
I'm probably going to get out there and pull them up with my kiddo though!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You could also leave them there and call them "wildflowers" instead of "weeds" and enjoy the sparkle of color on an otherwise boring green lawn.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You could also leave them there and call them "wildflowers" instead of "weeds" and enjoy the sparkle of color on an otherwise boring green lawn.

Yep! I think dandelions are beautiful!









They are darned useful little plants, too! I use the blossoms to make an infused dandelion flower oil. I infuse olive oil for a lovely salad dressing, and make a shea/sunflower oil that is wonderful for PMS sore breast massage.
If I can gather enough flowers this summer I'll make dandelion wine.

The leaves are wonderful in food if you pick them before the plant blossoms in spring. After they flower they get quite bitter. The root is also useful for all sorts of medicinal things. You can also dry the root, roast it, and use it for a rich, coffee-like tea. It can also be chopped, pickled in apple cider vinegar, and used in salads.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Another dandelion lover here! I don't understand how they came to be so loathed. I think they're lovely (and they do have many, many uses). Maybe all that you need to change is your outlook.









Lex


----------



## DaMajha (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
Yep! I think dandelions are beautiful!









They are darned useful little plants, too! I use the blossoms to make an infused dandelion flower oil. I infuse olive oil for a lovely salad dressing, and make a shea/sunflower oil that is wonderful for PMS sore breast massage.
If I can gather enough flowers this summer I'll make dandelion wine.

The leaves are wonderful in food if you pick them before the plant blossoms in spring. After they flower they get quite bitter. The root is also useful for all sorts of medicinal things. You can also dry the root, roast it, and use it for a rich, coffee-like tea. It can also be chopped, pickled in apple cider vinegar, and used in salads.

How do you make the oil?


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kalisis* 
I agree with the previous poster - if there have been no chemicals used on your lawn, pull them up and eat them for dinner!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You could also leave them there and call them "wildflowers" instead of "weeds" and enjoy the sparkle of color on an otherwise boring green lawn.









: to both. If you pick them when they are more mature (and hence more bitter) you could dry the leaves and then make an infusion with them to drink before meals - viola! digestive bitters!


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

My husband digs them out.

Yesterday my daughter told me 'our yard would be much prettier if we planted more dandelions'.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMajha* 
How do you make the oil?

I make it in mason pint jars. I pick enough blossoms to fill the jar (it takes quite a bit!). After picking I sit down and take all the green parts (sepals) off the blossoms and fill the jar with the yellow dandelion fluff. Don't pack the flowers down, just fill loosely. I fill to the top.
Next I pour the oil over to cover completely. I stir well to get rid of the bubbles, as airspace can cause mold issues. Then I top it off with more oil, to almost the top of the jar.
I cover the top of the jar with two paper towels and secure with a rubber band. The lid should be cloth or paper towels, something breathable, to allow for moisture evaporation from the blossoms.
I set the jar in a sunny window and let it sit for one or two weeks. The I strain through cheesecloth into a clean jar, cap, and store in the fridge.
If I want a stronger scent or stronger properties (depending on the herb and purpose for the oil) I re-infuse the oil with fresh blossoms.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I can't get into teh dandelions are pretty thing. They have alwasy been an eyesore to me I just can't see them as a pretty flower.







I think pullingw owrks when you don't have too many.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You could also leave them there and call them "wildflowers" instead of "weeds" and enjoy the sparkle of color on an otherwise boring green lawn.

This is our approach! We love dandelions around here. I had a hard time explaining to my 4yo DS why he couldn't buy more dandelions at a recent plant sale. He didn't understand why people wouldn't want them because as e says, "they are so pretty and cheerful"


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Dandelions are pretty when they're yellow and blooming...not so pretty after they've turned to fluff, fluff is blowing all over making my eyes water and the stems are just sticking up there.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

But they're SOO tasty! and Pretty! I really don't understand why soo many people 'hate dandelions' and 'don't want them around' as the commercials say... its nonsense! They're beautiful, super tasty, super good for you... makes no sense!!


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

I am in the I think they are pretty camp. They look so sunny and cheerful, especially in early spring.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll never understand why people want less flowers in their yard.









But, if you must, pulling them out with the root is the way to go. It works best if it's just rained or if the soil if very very moist. I pull them out of my garden and flower beds because they take over.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunar forest* 
I'll never understand why people want less flowers in their yard.








.

Cause they kill your real flowers and anything else you may be trying to grow. I tried plating these petunias once and the dandelions just took over the flower bed, what I actually wanted to grow ended up dying. It may have been me though as I suck at gardening.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

well, jeca, if you'd read my whole post you would have seen that I, too, pull dandelions out of my flower beds and garden as they take over. But I like them in my _yard_, they look nice. I even like them in with my hardier plants that can take it. It really burns me up when people make assumptions without even reading the whole post. Especially when it's short.







:


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunar forest* 
well, jeca, if you'd read my whole post you would have seen that I, too, pull dandelions out of my flower beds and garden as they take over. But I like them in my _yard_, they look nice. I even like them in with my hardier plants that can take it. It really burns me up when people make assumptions without even reading the whole post. Especially when it's short.







:

I see no where that I made an assumption, I guess I'm just dense you'll have to point in out to me. All I did was comment on how they killed the things I tried to grew. It burns me up when people take everything as a personal attack.


----------



## lunar forest (Feb 20, 2003)

oh I don't think it was an attack, jeca, just not actually reading my whole post. You'll see that I actually stated that I know that dandelions take over and that I take measures to prevent that. I even specified how. Then you responded to my first sentance only, saying something that I had stated only two sentances later. It's just plain odd to me.


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunny*pa*mom* 
We use a weed hound. It is by far my most useful gardening tool. You put it over the dandelion, step on the pedal, pull up and it is ripped out by the root. No mess, super easy.

I have that thing - but I rarely get the whole root, just the top - what am I doing wrong?


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lunar forest* 
o It's just plain odd to me.









That's just because I'm an odd kinda girl, really. I was actually just reinterating(sp) what you had said. Perhaps it would have been better if I had left the quote out. But I am an odd I admit.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

A weed is flower nobody loves. Embrace the dandelions.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

Quote:

Dandelions are pretty when they're yellow and blooming...not so pretty after they've turned to fluff, fluff is blowing all over making my eyes water and the stems are just sticking up there.
This is why we can't have them...besides they spread and out neighbors aren't fond of them at all. (They have some company come in and spray the yard with "organic" lawn care, whatever that is?)


----------



## dbsam (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Om Girl* 
(They have some company come in and spray the yard with "organic" lawn care, whatever that is?)

I have two neighbors who are Round-up crazed. I see them walking around squirting everything. (I think our yard looks better and we do not use it. We just do more manual labor.







)


----------



## DaMajha (Mar 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinuviel_k* 
I make it in mason pint jars. I pick enough blossoms to fill the jar (it takes quite a bit!). After picking I sit down and take all the green parts (sepals) off the blossoms and fill the jar with the yellow dandelion fluff. Don't pack the flowers down, just fill loosely. I fill to the top.
Next I pour the oil over to cover completely. I stir well to get rid of the bubbles, as airspace can cause mold issues. Then I top it off with more oil, to almost the top of the jar.
I cover the top of the jar with two paper towels and secure with a rubber band. The lid should be cloth or paper towels, something breathable, to allow for moisture evaporation from the blossoms.
I set the jar in a sunny window and let it sit for one or two weeks. The I strain through cheesecloth into a clean jar, cap, and store in the fridge.
If I want a stronger scent or stronger properties (depending on the herb and purpose for the oil) I re-infuse the oil with fresh blossoms.

What kind of oil do you use? (I'm still new to all this stuff!)


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
Another dandelion lover here! I don't understand how they came to be so loathed.

They are loathed because you get them for free, and they grow where THEY want. If you had to go to a garden centre and pay for them, people would like them. That and they would be in a flower bed.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Eh, I doubt it. Now the Wildflowers that grow on the side of our roads they are free and very pretty I have to resist the urge to pluck them. I think we don't give people enough credit for personal taste.


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

There's a recipe somewhere for 'natural' round up (vinegar and dawn dishwashing liquid I think). I think vinegar works by itself though, I'm not sure why the recipe says to add dawn.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *graceomalley* 
There's a recipe somewhere for 'natural' round up (vinegar and dawn dishwashing liquid I think). I think vinegar works by itself though, I'm not sure why the recipe says to add dawn.

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf001328.tip.html


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

i send my kids with a spoon and bag and hand dig them out for punishment.it kills two birds with one stone. they never get them all dug up but it gives them something to think about.


----------



## blueeyes (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm a dandelion lover too! We really never weed our yard...... & we love our "wild flowers" that bloom from the "weeds".
& I've never eaten dandelion, but many people have told me they do (of course chemical free). However I have had dandelion root tea & it is good


----------



## greentara_mama (Apr 17, 2004)

I personally LOVE dandelions- eat them! make fritters! make extract of the root! roast the root for a delicious tea! enjoy their sunny selves spotting in the greenery. Love your dandelions!


----------



## Milvudeeshna (May 4, 2004)

Count me in as a fellow dandelion lover.







I've never eaten any (flowers just don't look tasty to me, in general) but I much prefer a lawn with a splash of color over a boring expanse of green (or brown, in our case, since we're in a drought).

Personally, I've been tempted to seed my entire lawn with wildflowers to make a lovely meadow and give myself an excuse to avoid breaking out the [email protected]%# lawnmower.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You could also leave them there and call them "wildflowers" instead of "weeds" and enjoy the sparkle of color on an otherwise boring green lawn.

I agree.









I find them beautiful. I wish I had a lawn full of them. They are just flowers.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

Id stick my bunnies out there, provided I knew it was chemical free. They LOVVVVVE dandelions!


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

salad!!







:


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Milvudeeshna* 
Personally, I've been tempted to seed my entire lawn with wildflowers to make a lovely meadow and give myself an excuse to avoid breaking out the [email protected]%# lawnmower.









Do it. Call it an "English Garden" and you'll be classy and loved by your neighbors.









My kids pulled up a bunch of dandelions today. We're going to be making dandelion cake tomorrow.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
You could also leave them there and call them "wildflowers" instead of "weeds" and enjoy the sparkle of color on an otherwise boring green lawn.

Oh same! My 3yr old dd loves going around and collecting them when they're flowering and when they are in seed, the kids love blowing them!


----------

